# Which is the best surface skimmer?



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I have 2 of the skim 350's and they are great.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I've tried the eheim, azoo and ada. My favorite is the azoo. You don't have to diy to fix it like the eheim. It's easy to clean. Highly recommended.


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you ever get those flow issues worked out on your SunSun?

If so you could just use the surface skimmer that comes with your SunSun canister. Mine works like a champ. I get really bad surface film on one of my tanks and since I started using it the surface of that tank is crystal clear.


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

SpaceLord said:


> What is the best surface skimmer? Does anyone have any experience with any of these or perhaps one not on the list?
> 
> Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks


What size is your tank?


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

sdbrewer said:


> What size is your tank?


The particular tank in question is a 55 gallon. 

Thanks,


----------



## sdbrewer (May 17, 2012)

SpaceLord said:


> The particular tank in question is a 55 gallon.
> 
> Thanks,


I own the AZOO. It's a great skimmer, but I think it would be too small for your size tank. The impeller isn't particularly strong and the sponge needs to be cleaned after a week or so to keep flow up.


----------



## cobra (Feb 4, 2005)

Most aesthetically pleasing = ADA VUPPA

Best working = Eheim 350


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

I recently bought the Eheim 350 for my 20g long and it works like a charm. Surface film cleared in minutes. I do have to dial down the flow to about a half or else the skimmer starts to suck in air and churn bubbles out.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I bought the Kollercraft Tom in Dec 2014. I hooked a power head to it and use it for my CO2 reactor. It's worked fine until recently. The suction cups have failed. (easily replaceable) but the adjustable part has also jammed up and is no longer adjustable. It's not the highest quality piece, a little finicky, but functions ok. No issues with keeping the surface on my 92g tank clean. That being said, it's time to replace. I've been eyeballing the Ehiem.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

IUnknown said:


> I've tried the eheim, azoo and ada. My favorite is the azoo. You don't have to diy to fix it like the eheim. It's easy to clean. Highly recommended.


Okay I have to ask because I have the Eheim. What do I need to fix and diy with it?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

K1963158 said:


> Okay I have to ask because I have the Eheim. What do I need to fix and diy with it?


A lot of people have issues with fish/shrimp getting in them. So I've seen post about fixing the intake.
Eheim Surface Skimmer - Death Trap! | UK Aquatic Plant Society

The problem with the ADA one is that it doesn't adjust to the water level.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

IUnknown said:


> A lot of people have issues with fish/shrimp getting in them. So I've seen post about fixing the intake.
> Eheim Surface Skimmer - Death Trap! | UK Aquatic Plant Society
> 
> The problem with the ADA one is that it doesn't adjust to the water level.


Thanks for the link.

I have been using the Eheim for years and never had that issue. I don't keep shrimp though but have it in a tank of 20+ Cardinal Tetras, Ottos and Cories. The little Eheim skimmer works great, keeps my surface crystal clear. My only complaint (a small one) is the filter is very small and needs to be rinsed out a lot. But it is not a big deal.

Cheers


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm a big fan of these.....

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...-surface-skimmer-pump-not-intake-skimmer.html

.


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Tried almost every skimmer I could find. The best one by far has been the JBL surface clean 2 one. Though it is big and bulky. Using an eheim 350 on my big tank have always had it behind a filter house with bars. Had it outside in the tank while redoing my scape and moss wall and after a day I found a dead neon inside of it. Bad luck probably but it is not shrimp and small fish safe. My recomendation is to set the eheim at its lowest power and remove the filter sponge inside it. Never had issues with anything getting stuck in it and without the filter pad you rarely have to service it.


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

Fissure said:


> Tried almost every skimmer I could find. The best one by far has been the JBL surface clean 2 one. Though it is big and bulky. Using an eheim 350 on my big tank have always had it behind a filter house with bars. Had it outside in the tank while redoing my scape and moss wall and after a day I found a dead neon inside of it. Bad luck probably but it is not shrimp and small fish safe. My recomendation is to set the eheim at its lowest power and *remove the filter sponge inside it. Never had issues with anything getting stuck in it and without the filter pad you rarely have to service it.*




my experience as well.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I need the sponge to keep the snails out of the impeller. hmmm the UKAPs mod might do well to keep snails and leaves out. I haven't found any fish in mine yet.


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

trailsnale said:


> [/B]
> 
> my experience as well.





Fissure said:


> My recomendation is to set the eheim at its lowest power and remove the filter sponge inside it. Never had issues with anything getting stuck in it and without the filter pad you rarely have to service it.


Okay STUPID question here. Don't you need to sponge to filter out the biofilm? Or is it just necessary to skim it off the top and mix with tank water. It I don't need the sponge then I'm taking if out because it is so small and needs rinsing a lot.

Thanks


----------



## mikemelch (Sep 26, 2016)

Way more stupid question here: Do you need a surface skimmer? What size tanks are these usually recommended for?


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

K1963158 said:


> Okay STUPID question here. Don't you need to sponge to filter out the biofilm? Or is it just necessary to skim it off the top and mix with tank water. It I don't need the sponge then I'm taking if out because it is so small and needs rinsing a lot.
> 
> Thanks


not stupid.

you're correct on both points. the skimming action removes the film, 'mixes' it w/ the water to an unnoticeable degree, and the sponge needs cleaning every couple days (ime).

i have plenty of filtration, i don't need a half inch sponge becoming a nuisance. skimmer works perfectly fine without it.

hope this helps,


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

mikemelch said:


> Way more stupid question here: Do you need a surface skimmer? What size tanks are these usually recommended for?


Nope you don't "need" one for freshwater tanks but it does a great job taking the bio film off the top. I have an open top tank and like the crystal clear look.
@trailsnale that little filter is gone! The pump won't jam up or burst if the water is not filtered will it?


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

K1963158 said:


> Nope you don't "need" one for freshwater tanks but it does a great job taking the bio film off the top. I have an open top tank and like the crystal clear look.
> @trailsnale that little filter is gone! The pump won't jam up or burst if the water is not filtered will it?


i've been using 2 on 2 different tanks for about 2-3 years. no problems whatsoever.

the only difficulty i've had w/ the eheim is the suction cups failing after quite awhile. i now rig mine using a fishing line (there are 2 'lips' on the backside of the filter, near the top) to keep in place in lieu of the cups.

love the skimmer, just lose the filter!


----------



## K1963158 (Aug 15, 2016)

Agree about the suction cups. Would be nice to get replacements. I'm almost there but not yet.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

mikemelch said:


> Way more stupid question here: Do you need a surface skimmer? What size tanks are these usually recommended for?


I would say it does more than just get rid of surface scum, it aerates the water. If you have problems with algae I would try it. If you look at the ADA aquarium gallery video where they show their daily maintenance, one of the things they do is move the lilly pipes up at night and back down in the morning to oxygenate the water at night. You want to keep oxygen levels as stable as you can, and aerating the water at night keeps your bacteria colonies from dying off. Same principles that make wet/dry filters so effective and the major crutch with canister filters. You can do the same thing by moving your outflow every night, but I'm to lazy so it fits the bill. I have one on a 90 gallon and never have to wipe my glass because of algae.


----------

